
Physarum Art - a-nikolaev
https://sagejenson.com/physarum
======
kaesve
I wrote an implementation using WebGL
([https://kaesve.nl/projects/mold](https://kaesve.nl/projects/mold)), two
weekends ago. The original author has been posting a lot of variations on his
twitter, including a stunning multiscale implementation:
[https://twitter.com/mxsage](https://twitter.com/mxsage)

